# Correct height for Hay net



## Lorrie66 (25 May 2011)

Hi 

Is there a correct /suggested height that a Hay net should be hung? Would love to put on floor but he eats too fast so he has an Elim-a-net to slow him down. But suddenly watching him the other day I wonder if its too high. 
Is ideal head height or chest height??? How low can you safely hang one?

Thanks


----------



## misterjinglejay (25 May 2011)

I think the BHS in their wisdom, suggest putting the haynet ring 5ft from the floor.


----------



## trottingon (25 May 2011)

I would suggest lifting your horses front foot up in front of him/her as high as it will naturally go, and make a note of the distance from hoof to ground.  Then attach your haynet tie at an appropriate height so that when the haynet is empty the bottom of the haynet is just above the height of his hoof when you lifted it.
Basically so he's very unlikely to get his foot caught in it if he were to paw at it.  The bulk of the hay whilst being eaten will be at chest height so shouldn't be too terrible for any neck-muscle-building issues you might be worried about. 
Does that make sense?  I have had a drink tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## rambling (25 May 2011)

trottingon said:



			I would suggest lifting your horses front foot up in front of him/her as high as it will naturally go, and make a note of the distance from hoof to ground.  Then attach your haynet tie at an appropriate height so that when the haynet is empty the bottom of the haynet is just above the height of his hoof when you lifted it.
Basically so he's very unlikely to get his foot caught in it if he were to paw at it.  The bulk of the hay whilst being eaten will be at chest height so shouldn't be too terrible for any neck-muscle-building issues you might be worried about. 
Does that make sense?  I have had a drink tonight!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Horses often catch their feet in the haynet while rolling which gets their feet a lot higher than that. 

I'm 5'2" and hang a net as high as I can.


----------



## LaurenM (25 May 2011)

Or they can undo the rope like my annoying mare! I put mine on the floor now


----------



## trottingon (26 May 2011)

rambling said:



			Horses often catch their feet in the haynet while rolling which gets their feet a lot higher than that. 

I'm 5'2" and hang a net as high as I can.
		
Click to expand...

Good point!

I don't hang my haynet directly over bedding so I hadn't thought of that (when I had a haynet my horse stood on bedding, but haynet was at front of stable over concrete just past edge of the bedding).  I also now feed hay from the floor BTW.

I suppose it depends where the haynet is in relation to other contents of the stable.


----------



## Rose Folly (26 May 2011)

Give your horse a haynet and monitor carefully HOW he eats from it. If he pulls the hay out with a downward drag you hang it higher than if he does an upward pull. You want to avoid neck damage - which is why feeding from the floor is the better option. 

Have you tried sprinkling his hay/haylage really finel all around the perimeter of his box, so that he has to trickle feed, or is he a mucky pup?


----------



## Tnavas (26 May 2011)

I put mine high - so that the empty net is not likely to drop into the range of legs - have used nets for more than 40 years with no problems.

To stop horse undoing it bring the rope down as low as possible on the net, then pull really tight so that the net is sort of folded up, tie with a slip not, repeat the slip knot until you run out of rope, pulling each loop tight, then thread the end of the rope through the last loop. Generally keeps the net tied up and horse busy all night!.

Also found that the smaller holed net is safer if your horse is inclined to play around in the stable. Less wastefull too as they don't pull the hay out in large amounts.

If you are worried about the horse getting caught up in the net, tie the net to a loop of baler twine.


----------

